# 2010 OK State Finals two show weekend!



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Dates:

Sept. 11, 2010 Patriot Autofest 2x event
Registration @ 9 AM, SQL Judging @ 11 AM, SPL and Show & Shine Judging @ Noon --- *All proceeds, including MECA entry fees, benefit the charity
*
Sept. 12, 2010 Oklahoma Soundfest, *State Finals* 3x event
Registration @ 9 AM, SQL Judging @ 10 AM, SPL and Show & Shine & Judging @ 11 AM

Location:
Car Toys
8134 E. 68th Street
Tulsa, OK 74133

Contact:
918-254-5093

Anyone planning to attend besides myself?

Google Maps link with hotels in the area


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll be staying at the Hampton Inn around the corner from Car Toys, 7141 South 85th East Avenue Tulsa, Oklahoma 74133 1-918-294-3300.


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

Considering coming in for this...


----------

